# PARADISE (QDM) HUNT CLUB (FRANKLIN COUNTY, GA.)



## Wornout Trails (Jun 11, 2018)

Openings for Membership in the Paradise *QDM* Hunt Club.
Franklin County, Ga. 240 ACRES
"*NO ALCOHOL" *
HUNT DEER, TURKEY, SMALL GAME AFTER DEER SEASON, 

FAMILY *FISHING YEAR ROUND.* 

*7* MEMBERS TOTAL (*TWO SLOTS AVAILIABLE FOR 2018)*
CAMP GROUND WITH ELECTRIC POWER
STOCKED FISH POND WITH DOCK.
PIN IN SYSTEM FOR STAND SELECTION
*FOOD PLOTS COST AND PLANTING ARE BY MEMBERSHIP.*
1 CLUB WORKDAY)

YEARLY DUES: $1075.00 (Includes wife and kids under 12 years of age)...

If interested in this *LOW DRAMA, FAMILY ORIENTED HUNT CLUB, ----*

*SEND WORNOUT TRAILS A PM!*

Thanks, Old W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 11, 2018)

Paradise Buck from Dec 2107,,,,,


----------



## marknga (Jun 19, 2018)

Do you still have openings?


----------



## TGdawg (Aug 13, 2018)

WT is there an opening available still ? Would like to be considered for membership.
TG.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Aug 22, 2018)

*YES, I have an opening available!  TGdawg.........send me a PM and I will call you!!  Not long now to opening Day!!   Thanks,  W.T.*


----------



## OldMarine (Aug 29, 2018)

PM Sent.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Sep 10, 2018)

OldMarine said:


> PM Sent.



 We are having a workday at the club Sat. 15th if you are still interested?  706-384-2114.........Thanks, W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Sep 16, 2018)

*Held our annual QDM Club Workday on 15 Sept.........Club members planted 7 food plots, opened up trails, hung stands, etc.......and we got rain today!!!  There is 1 Slot remaining open for this hunting season.....If interested give me a call!  Oct 20 opening day of rifle deer season..... Hey we got plenty of hogs......Thanks, W.T. 
706-384-2114*


----------



## Wornout Trails (Sep 23, 2018)

*We have over 40 different Hogs on Camera..........Food Plots planted and 1 feeder in operation.....several more feeders coming now that this is LEGAL for North/South Georgia Deer Hunting!   ************************************************************Have one (1) Membership still to be filled, sure need someone to help with the HOGS..............!  Give me a call........Thanks,  W.T.*


----------



## Wornout Trails (Dec 6, 2018)

Club Membership was filled (total 7) prior to opening day.... Last report I received back before middle of Nov., and I am usually the last guy to find out.....2 nice 8 point bucks were killed, several does, hog and 1 yote.   ..CAVATE:  One Paradise old regular) member for several years and a great hunter....Killed one of the 8 points, doe, & yote all with his bow!  …..  Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 17, 2018)

WT
Just pm me if you need it reopened for getting members. 
Kenny


----------

